# Some from London



## thereyougo! (Jun 29, 2012)

I was in London last night or a charity event and stayed close to London Bridge (not to be confused with Tower Bridge which is far more attractive. When I first came to London Bridge years ago I was underwhelmed).  Before breakfast I grabbed two cameras, my 5D mk III and my newly returned 645D and hit the streets.  These are all with the 120 f/4 macro:


Pentax 645D FA 120 at f/8 1/125 ISO 200





HMS-Belfast,-Tower-Bridge-and-the-olympic-rings by singingsnapper, on Flickr


f/11 1/160 ISO 200





HMS-Belfast-and-Tower-Bridge by singingsnapper, on Flickr


Looking across to the city:


f/11 1/200 ISO 200





Looking-across-to-Fishmonger's-Hall-and-The-City by singingsnapper, on Flickr


f/11 1/125 ISO 200





Looking-across-to-The-City-from-the-south-bank,-Southwark by singingsnapper, on Flickr


The Golden Hind, on the um, Golden Hind!


f/8 1/100 ISO 400





Golden-Hind by singingsnapper, on Flickr


----------



## thereyougo! (Jun 30, 2012)

From the balcony on the top floor of a building close to Fishmonger's Hall, The Shard with the sun reflecting on to its surface


Canon 5D mk III Carl Zeiss 35 f/2 at f/16 1/80 ISO 100 (all shots with same lens and camera)





Sunstar-on-the-Shard-in-London by singingsnapper, on Flickr


looking at the same view at sunset:


f/8 1/50 ISO 200





The-shard-at-sunset by singingsnapper, on Flickr


Looking down the Thames


f/7.1 1/60 ISO 200





Overlooking-London-and-Tower-Bridge-at-Sunset by singingsnapper, on Flickr


The following morning looking across Millenium Bridge towards St Paul's Cathedral:


f/11 1/80 ISO 100





Looking-across-Millenium-Bridge-London by singingsnapper, on Flickr


Stood beside the Millenium Bridge looking across the Thames:


f/11 1/60 ISO 100





Looking-across-the-Thames-from-under-Millenium-Bridge by singingsnapper, on Flickr


----------



## sm4him (Jun 30, 2012)

I thought London Bridge was falling down. 

WAY too many photos to really comment on, but the one that particularly strikes me is the first one of the Millenium bridge--I like the composition on that shot.

In the third and fourth photos, what's the conical-shaped building in the background? That's kinda cool looking!


----------



## thereyougo! (Jun 30, 2012)

sm4him said:


> I thought London Bridge was falling down.
> 
> WAY too many photos to really comment on, but the one that particularly strikes me is the first one of the Millenium bridge--I like the composition on that shot.
> 
> In the third and fourth photos, what's the conical-shaped building in the background? That's kinda cool looking!



It's affectionately known as The Gherkin

More info here:
The Gherkin, London


----------



## snowbear (Jun 30, 2012)

sm4him said:


> I thought London Bridge was falling down.


And didn't Voldemort's Death Eaters twist and break the Millennium Bridge?  
You have some interesting shots, here.  I really like the Golden-Hind.  Thank you for sharing.


----------



## joinebee (Jul 2, 2012)

london is best....


----------



## thereyougo! (Jul 5, 2012)

On my way to work with a colleague of mine close to peterborough just into the Southern Lincolnshire Fens spent a few hours pulling my cases around London.  The new W hotel on Leicester square has fairly recently opened, and they have their distinctive W sign in the entrance to the lobby.  Had to grab this shot fairly quickly while noone was there as two member sof staff complete with security headset made a point of standing by the sign just after:


Pentax 645D FA 33 - 55 at f/8 and 43mm (33mm 35mm equiv) 1/250 ISO 200





The-W-in-London by singingsnapper, on Flickr


----------



## thereyougo! (Jul 6, 2012)

Took a stroll in London before meeting a friend of mine on my way back from Lincolnshire.  


i started off in Covent Garden:


Pentax 645D FA 33 - 55 at f/11 and 33mm 1/30 ISO 400





Covent-Garden by singingsnapper, on Flickr


then made my way down toward St Paul's Cathedral, and found the high contrast appealing:


An old red bus:


Pentax 645D FA 33- 55 at f/19 and 43mm 1/125 ISO 200





Old-red-London-Bus-amd-St-Paul's by singingsnapper, on Flickr


The other archetypal London thing: the black cab


Pentax 645D FA 33 - 55mm at 55mm and f/11 1/250 ISO 200





black-cab-and-st-pauls by singingsnapper, on Flickr


and in black and white:





black-cab-and-st-paul's-in-bw by singingsnapper, on Flickr


Another shot with dark clouds hanging over St Paul's


Pentax 645D FA 33 - 55 at f/11 and 45mm 1/200 ISO 200





St-Paul's by singingsnapper, on Flickr


in black and white:





Stormclouds-over-St-Paul's-Cathedral by singingsnapper, on Flickr


After a quick dinner with my friend in Holborn I made my way to King's Cross to pick up my luggage from left luggage (expensive but left me free to wander) and they have been doing some work to the interior of the station;  I need to spend more time here to take advantage of the shapes and it works better after dark I feel and didn't have a lot of time as was in hurry to get my train home from Paddington:


Canon 5D mk III Carl Zeiss 35 f/2 at f/8 1/40 ISO 800





Kings'-Cross by singingsnapper, on Flickr


Same camera and lens and same settings





King's-Cross-2 by singingsnapper, on Flickr


----------



## Theochristodoulou (Jul 7, 2012)

Very good photos about how London look like before the Olympics! I like a lot the photos of the Black cab. Both color and BW are beautiful!


----------



## thereyougo! (Jul 8, 2012)

Thank you!

Friday was a truly fantastic afternoon for constrasty photographs with bright sunshine but plenty of clouds.  I've had to do a fair bit of work correcting as much of the perspective distortion here as this was as far back as I could get to take the photograph.  I really like the black and white version but the colour also works well:


Pentax 645D FA 33 - 55 at 33mm f/16 1/100 ISO 100:





front-of-St-Paul's by singingsnapper, on Flickr


in black and white, converted in Silver Efex Pro 2





In-front-of-St-Paul's-B&amp;W by singingsnapper, on Flickr


----------



## thereyougo! (Jul 24, 2012)

In London for a few days right before the olympics (the place will go into meltdown from 25th!) and while having lunch on Gloucester Road in South kensington, I noticed the planes fairly low and the position of the partial moon and thought it might make an interesting shot, so went back to my Kensington hotel and grabbed my 645D and my FA 400mm


Pentax 645D FA 400 f/5.6 at f/6.3 1/500 ISO 160





BA-airbus-before-wheels-down by singingsnapper, on Flickr


same camera/lens f/9 1/500 ISO 200





BA-airbus-and-the-moon by singingsnapper, on Flickr


----------



## thereyougo! (Jul 26, 2012)

Out and about in London yesterday. Thought I'd deliberately get some false into a shot at Westminster Abbey:


Pentax 645D FA 33 - 55 at 33mm f/22 1/60 ISO 200





westminster-abbey-with-flare by singingsnapper, on Flickr


And a gymnast statue outside the Westminster parish church


Pentax 645D FA 33 - 55 at 48mm and f/16 1/50 ISO 200





gymnast-statue by singingsnapper, on Flickr


----------



## pgriz (Jul 26, 2012)

Thanks, thereyougo!  I don't have a ticket for London, but you make a fine guide.  My preference, when sightseeing, is to see things in colour.  Later on, my memory takes care of the B/W conversion, but it doesn't always follow the rules.  Your images are always clean, clear, and taken with the feeling of "being there".  Yeah, I know you have to be there to take the picture, but they invite the viewer along as well.  I look forward to your posts - they rarely disappoint.


----------



## thereyougo! (Sep 12, 2012)

I had a free day in London and did my best to put it to good use with the D800.


Thought I'd have a look around the Imperial War Museum which was interesting, but stopped too many times for photos and so didn't have very much time there.


One thing that has particularly impressed me with the D800 is the Dynamic Range.  I get plenty of detail where with the 5D mk III I have to rescue detail from the shadows which then produces lots of chroma noise.  No such issue with the D800:


These are all around Westminster Bridge:


Nikon D800 14 - 24 at f/11 and 22mm 1/50 ISO 100 both converted in Silver efex





A-look-through-the-arch-to-Westminster-Palace by singingsnapper, on Flickr


f/11 19mm 1/40 ISO 100





Another-look-through-the-arch-to-Westminster-Palace by singingsnapper, on Flickr


Looking across Westminster Bridge:


f/11 18mm 1/50 ISO 100





Looking-across-Westminster-Brigde by singingsnapper, on Flickr


A panoramic crop from single shot:


f/11 19mm 1/160 ISO 100





Looking-to-parliament-from-south-bank by singingsnapper, on Flickr


Memorial to Russian soldiers in Imperial War Museum gardens - had to be a bit of work getting rid of the flare in the one:


f/16 14mm 1/250 ISO 100





Russian-Memorial-at-Imperial-War-Museum-London by singingsnapper, on Flickr


----------



## thereyougo! (Sep 13, 2012)

A British Airways Boeing 747 (I can see which airline when pixel peeping!) flies over houses of parliament


Pentax 645D FA 35 at f/8 1/160 ISO 100





A-BA-747-overflies-House-of-Parliament-from-South-Bank by singingsnapper, on Flickr


----------



## thereyougo! (Sep 14, 2012)

More from London from yesterday evening.  Went for a stroll with a colleague around Westminster:


Nikon D800 14 - 24 at  20mm f/11 1/30 ISO 100





Westminster-Bridge-Lamp by singingsnapper, on Flickr


Commuters make their way across Westminster bridge as the sun gets low:


same settings:





evening-commuters-on-Westminster-bridge by singingsnapper, on Flickr


converted in black and white in Silver efex





bw-evening-commuters-on-Westminster-bridge by singingsnapper, on Flickr


Army helicopter close to Buckingham palace


Nikon D800 28 - 300 G VR at 300mm f/8 1/1250 ISO 500





Helicopter-close-to-Buckingham-Palace by singingsnapper, on Flickr


----------



## thereyougo! (Sep 15, 2012)

Another from the same evening:


Nikon D800 14 - 24 at f/11 and 17mm 1/25 ISO 100





A-Westminster-evening by singingsnapper, on Flickr


----------



## thereyougo! (Sep 18, 2012)

A 5 x 4 crop f the westminster b&W shot:





_another-look-through-to-big-ben-thru-the-arch by singingsnapper, on Flickr


----------



## imagesliveon (Sep 18, 2012)

I tried that very shot today (Westminster) except mines in colour. For some reason mine has maybe a little barrel distortion on the right hand side. Would you be kind enough to look at it on my Flickr page and see where I've gone wrong??   Imagesliveon 

Kind regards


----------



## thereyougo! (Sep 18, 2012)

imagesliveon said:


> I tried that very shot today (Westminster) except mines in colour. For some reason mine has maybe a little barrel distortion on the right hand side. Would you be kind enough to look at it on my Flickr page and see where I've gone wrong??   Imagesliveon
> 
> Kind regards



Why not post it in a thread of your own - then you can get the help of more than one person


----------



## thereyougo! (Sep 18, 2012)

Some from London -a very colourful bank building opposite King's Cross station:


Pentax 645D FA 35 f/5.6 1/15 ISO 640





colourful-barclays1 by singingsnapper, on Flickr


f/5.6 1/20 ISO 640





colourful-barclays2 by singingsnapper, on Flickr


Old Bill - a bus from 100 years ago in Imperial War Museum in London


Nikon D800 Nikkor 14 - 24 f/6.3 22mm 1/20 ISO 400





Ole-Bill by singingsnapper, on Flickr


----------

